

Take a Look at our new HipChat Integration - tosh
https://www.blossom.io/blog/2013/03/12/take-a-look-at-our-new-hipchat-integration.html

======
tosh
Anyone who hasn't looked at HipChat yet I encourage you to give them a try.
Great product. Way way better than Skype for group chat.

